# New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich



## Testpilot (5. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gerstern meine Frau belächelt hatte als sie mir von der Sichtung eines etwa 5DM Stück im Durchmesser messenden Wasserkäfers erzählte wurde ich heute selber Zeuge dieses Riesen.
Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken als ich den erblickte. 
In unserem alten Teich hatte ich so einen Giganten noch nie gesehen.

Könnt ihr mir evtl Auskunft über die Art geben?

Er ist Rund relativ Flach gebaut mit zwei paddelartigen Beinen mit denen er sich Stoßweise fortbewegt.
Farbe grün. Ich habe ihn auch in einer kleineren Variante im Teich aber der misst bestimmt 3-4 cm im Durchmesser 

Hüüülfeee


----------



## Testpilot (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

So hab das Getier vor die Linse bekommen, was ist das ?


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

moin,

mach doch mal ein Bild, das sagt mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Also wenn er einen "Rallystreifen" hat,  ist es ein weiblicher __ Gelbrandkäfer
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelbrandkäfer


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

und ohne "Ralleystreifen" könnte es ein Furchenschwimmer sein

@ Andreas
wieso ein "weiblicher"


----------



## Testpilot (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Ne, Streifen konnte ich keine sehen


----------



## orcanet (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

sieht für mich ziemlich eindeutig nach __ Gelbrandkäfer aus


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*



orcanet schrieb:


> sieht für mich ziemlich eindeutig nach __ Gelbrandkäfer aus




Der heißt aber deswegen GelbRandKäfer, weil er einen gelben Rand hat.


----------



## orcanet (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

nun ja - man sieht ihn ja nicht wirklich von der Seite und von oben sehen meine __ Gelbrandkäfer genauso aus (die bei Wikip übrigens auch) - für einen Furchschwimmer wäre er jedenfalls eigentlich zu gross.


----------



## Eugen (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*



magst recht haben, Furchenschwimmer sind kleiner.


----------



## Testpilot (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Wie gesagt, die kleinen haben wir auch


----------



## goldfisch (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Hallo, ein Kolbenwasserkäfer Hydrous piceus. mfg Jürgen


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*



Eugen schrieb:


> und ohne "Ralleystreifen" könnte es ein Furchenschwimmer sein
> 
> @ Andreas
> wieso ein "weiblicher"


 Weil die weibchen Furchen auf dem Panzer haben, die Männchen nicht.



> Der __ Gelbrandkäfer ist die häufigste von insgesamt sieben sehr ähnlichen Arten der Gattung Dytiskus. Der __ Käfer hat eine Größe von 3-3,5cm. Die Männchen haben glatte Flügeldecken, bei den Weibchen haben sie deutlich sichtbare Längsfurchen.



Übrigens, das 5DM Münze hat einen durchmesser von 29 mm 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=Gelbrandk%E4fer


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*



goldfisch schrieb:


> Hallo, ein Kolbenwasserkäfer Hydrous piceus. mfg Jürgen


 
Dazu hat er an den Hinterbeinen zu viele Haare.die hat der Kolbenkäfer nicht.


----------



## Ernie (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Ich Tippe auch auf Gelbbrandkäfer


----------



## wander-falke (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Bisher 
3x __ Gelbrandkäfer getippt,
1x Furchenschwimmer getippt, (ok, von Eugen zurückgenommen)
1x Kolbenkäfer getippt

Hat noch jemand was im Angebot ????


----------



## Wild (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch so einen und bin gespannt auf die Identifizierung 
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Hi,

also wenn er wirklich so groß ist und mit den stark geriffelten Flügeldecken werfe ich mal den "Breitrand" Dytiscus Latissimus in den Ring.


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Moin zusammen,
Die Klasse Dytiscadae habe ich folgende Kollegen im Angebot.


Dytiscus circumcinctus (Ahrens, 1811)
Dytiscus circumflexus : Fabricius, 1801
Dytiscus dimidiatus    Bergstrasser, 1778
Dytiscus lapponicus    Gyllenhal, 1808
Dytiscus latissimus     Linnaeus, 1758
Dytiscus marginalis     Linnaeus, 1758
Dytiscus mutinensis 
Dytiscus persicus 
Dytiscus pisanus 
Dytiscus semisulcatus :O. F. Müller, 1776
Dytiscus thianschanicus 


Eine Seite mit Bildern habe ich auf einer polnischen Seite gefunden.(kann leider keine polnisch) 


http://www.entomo.pl/coleoptera/wodne/foto_wodne.php

@Testpilot, 
da ist sicher was für dich dabei


----------



## orcanet (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

und wenn es ein Dytiscus latissimus ist, dann schnell der Naturschutzbehörde melden - die fallen vor Begeisterung bestimmt um  - wäre fast ne Sensation


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*



orcanet schrieb:


> und wenn es ein Dytiscus latissimus ist, dann schnell der Naturschutzbehörde melden - die fallen vor Begeisterung bestimmt um  - wäre fast ne Sensation



 hast recht, passt nicht wirklich nach Schleswig-Holstein...wahrscheinlich doch eher der __ Gelbrandkäfer - gibt es denn inzwischen eine Sichtung von der Seite?


----------



## Testpilot (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Ne ich habe ihn/sie heute noch nicht wieder zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## Testpilot (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: New Beetle Riesenkäfer in meinem Teich*

Konnte den kleinen heute nicht mehr sichten.
Habe mir aber mal den polnischen Link angesehen ich denke das ist der hier Dytiscus dimidiatus


----------

